# Neues OS aufsetzen auf bestehendes + wie?



## rihocu2 (19. Feb. 2009)

hi. moechte mein suse platt machen und debian neu drauf installieren, alos den server komplett "neu machen". jetzt stellt sich mir die frage wie ich dies ohne VCN mache, also einfach über die Konsole? weiss jemand rat? thx.
cu


----------



## Till (19. Feb. 2009)

Was meinst Du mit "Über Console"? hast Du direkten physischen Zugriff auf den Rechner oder bist Du nur mit SSH auf der Shell verbunden? 

Hat Dein Server ein Rescue system, in das Du booten kannst?


----------



## rihocu2 (19. Feb. 2009)

Kann mich nur mit SSH auf der Shell verbinden (also bin nicht vor ort). Bin bei hetzner (wie ihr, lol) hab also ein Rescue system 

cu


----------



## Till (19. Feb. 2009)

Du kannst das neue Betriebssystem im Hetzner rescue system aufspielen. dazu musst Du den Server ins rescue system starten und wenn Du Dich dann per ssh einloggst kannst Du das system durch ein hetzner script neu aufsetzen lassen. Schau am besten mal in die Hetzner Doku bzw. deren wiki, wie das genau geht.


----------



## rihocu2 (19. Feb. 2009)

achso ja stimmt ja jetzt fällt es mir wieder ein, habe das bereits einmal gemacht. Schade das es debian nicht als VNC gibt...

Vielen Dank -> sehr hilfreich!! 

EDIT: Mir fällt ein, was würde ich machen wenn es das resu. system nicht geben würde? könnte ich dann trotzdem neu aufspielen? bietet jeder hoster sowas in der art an?


----------



## Till (19. Feb. 2009)

> könnte ich dann trotzdem neu aufspielen?


Nein, das geht nicht so ohne weiteres.



> bietet jeder hoster sowas in der art an?


Nein.


----------



## rihocu2 (19. Feb. 2009)

Aso, das habe ich mir schon gedacht. aber was machen dan die menschen die sowas nicht haben, wie kommen die dan klar? diese info wäre mir sehr wichtig, da ich demnächst ein server von EuroAccess hab und die sowas nicht haben.

cu


----------



## Till (19. Feb. 2009)

In dem Fall musst Du entweder hinfahren, einen Monitor und Tastatur anschließen oder aber Du musst den Betreiber beauftragen, das Grundsystem für Dich zu installieren.


----------



## rihocu2 (19. Feb. 2009)

thx. und das ist 21 Jahrhundert


----------

